
Don't post on Facebook unless you are prepared to face the consequences - MindGods
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/commentisfree/2020/jul/18/dont-post-on-facebook-unless-you-are-prepared-to-face-the-consequences
======
devenblake
Title really should be "Don't post on Facebook". I deleted my Facebook when I
got fed up with their tracking. I figured anybody without any other method of
communication, including family, probably isn't worth talking to.

